# FP Coding For  Splints



## csruiz (May 16, 2008)

Hi, I am the coder for a family practice clinic with 1 provider. Our provider will make his own splints for arms, fingers etc. and will let me know how much he would like to charge (supplies). How can I code for the supplies used for the splint? or a splint?  99000 will not get paid.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 19, 2008)

Check out the Q codes in HCPCS (Q4008 - Q4048).  These codes are covered by most payers.


----------



## mbort (May 19, 2008)

I agree with Lisa, use caution though, if there is a procedure that is performed on the same DOS (ie: closed reduction of finger fracture), then the splint would be considered an integral part of the procedure and therefore not codeable


----------



## csruiz (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the help!   





csruiz said:


> Hi, I am the coder for a family practice clinic with 1 provider. Our provider will make his own splints for arms, fingers etc. and will let me know how much he would like to charge (supplies). How can I code for the supplies used for the splint? or a splint?  99000 will not get paid.


----------

